# Member Dashcam Videos



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

I caught this on my ride home last night...love the feature


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052966119227547648


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

0:03 seconds, Autopilot: "Let's make a hard right into this pole!"
0:03.5 seconds, Me: "Oh no you don't!"





On that note, I was able to get 10 days before 'gray x' on the SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 64 GB.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rich M said:


> 0:03 seconds, Autopilot: "Let's make a hard right into this pole!"
> 0:03.5 seconds, Me: "Oh no you don't!"


And that's why you only use Autopilot on limited-access divided highways with visible lane markings.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> And that's why you only use Autopilot on limited-access divided highways with visible lane markings.


The scientist in me says no. :triumph:
Yes I tried it again today. Traffic was moving slower and there was less glare, it still did it in that spot. The lane markings were visible, and failing that it should have tracked the car in front.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich M said:


> The scientist in me says no. :triumph:
> Yes I tried it again today. Traffic was moving slower and there was less glare, it still did it in that spot. The lane markings were visible, and failing that it should have tracked the car in front.


because it is attempting to center itself in the available pavement (the intersection) when the right white line ends


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Rich M said:


> The scientist in me says no. :triumph:
> Yes I tried it again today. Traffic was moving slower and there was less glare, it still did it in that spot. The lane markings were visible, and failing that it should have tracked the car in front.


if you are expecting 100% perfection you will be very disappointed, BETA is the operative word! while the system is pretty good almost all of the time it cannot be depended on to be completely foolproof. misung or attempting to use the system beyond it's capabilities is a fools game. the car needs the lines if the roads lines disappear the system fails and you need to assume control. even under perfect conditions you should be alert and ready to take over at any moment.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> because it is attempting to center itself in the available pavement (the intersection) when the right white line ends


That's reasonable, but I've crossed many intersections with longer gaps in the lines and it continues on just fine.


kort677 said:


> be alert and ready to take over at any moment.


Of course! Hand is always on the wheel. I just want to see why it does it at this intersection and not the 6 other very similar intersections I pass around there. In 6k miles the worst it usually does is casually try to take a highway exit unintentionally, never a sudden change in direction.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rich M said:


> I just want to see why it does it at this intersection and not the 6 other very similar intersections I pass around there.


I might have a theory on that.

On the highways I drive, I pass several exits. Some have dotted lines, and some have no lines. When there are dotted, lines, the car has no problems avoiding the exit. When there are no lines, it sometimes stays in the lane, and sometimes it thinks the lane is widening. For the times that it manages to stay in the lane, I've noticed that the asphalt/concrete has a pretty straight, visible seam between the travel lane and the exit. I think the car is interpreting that seam as a "line" when it can see it.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Boy, if FSD requires the locality to do a half-decent job of lane marking, we're sunk around here.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> because it is attempting to center itself in the available pavement (the intersection) when the right white line ends


The desire to center itself between what it thinks are lane marker is strong with AutoPilot.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

beastmode13 said:


> The desire to center itself between what it thinks are lane marker is strong with AutoPilot.


since the majority of my commute (AP driving experience) is in a center lane between semi trucks, I wish it was a little better at centering itself between lines AND solid things :screamcat:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> since the majority of my commute (AP driving experience) is in a center lane between semi trucks, I wish it was a little better at centering itself between lines AND solid things :screamcat:


I wish it could "shy away" from vehicles in the lane beside you, instead of snuggling up close. :truck:


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

garsh said:


> I wish it could "shy away" from vehicles in the lane beside you, instead of snuggling up close. :truck:


What can you say, model 3 on AutoPilot is a hugger.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> Boy, if FSD requires the locality to do a half-decent job of lane marking, we're sunk around here.


This is also where I would hope and expect the neural net to maybe learn and help in this situation. I posted and noted this back in October as well. First and only real road trip. The drive sucked in TX as I fought each exit, got in to Oklahoma and it didn't try to split the difference and that was when I noticed OK paints the striped line through the exit and realized TX doesn't.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> This is also where I would hope and expect the neural net to maybe learn and help in this situation.


I'm pretty sure that the current neural net doesn't take into account "history". That is, I think all decisions are made using only the current camera images, and not making use of previously-obtained images. If/when Tesla expands the training to include historical data (and by "historical", I mean a few snapshots from the last few seconds or maybe minutes), then it can make some better decisions in these sorts of situations where the lane suddenly "widens".

But I think this can mostly be solved by storing much better and more detailed map data. Just tell the neural net "there's an exit here" so it doesn't mistakenly believe that the lane is getting wider. The nice thing about just having better maps is that they don't really take up a whole lot of space, and they don't require the immense CPU processing power that a neural net does. The downside is when real life doesn't match the map (ex - construction), but you can always "fall back" to the neural net for handling the unexpected situations.


----------



## Richt (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes this centering behavior is unexpected and at least where we live there are plenty of seems that look like lanes. 

I agree this shy away from cars is a good idea. This autopilot stiff is hard!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank God for ABS! It's hard to tell from this footage because at the point I'm braking there is nothing along side to see the amount of deceleration. However I was full on the ABS system and would of hit this guy if I didn't brake hard. Doesn't look like much but it was a hole different story inside the car.....


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I wanted to kick off a thread to share some TeslaCam videos, didn't realize one already existed.

Here are a couple recent videos.

*ATV Running Multiple Red Lights*





*Car Running a Stop Sign*


----------



## TeslaDriving (Feb 11, 2018)

Caught this rabbit dashing in front of my car with Model 3 DashCam. Showing screen shots because it happens so fast it's hard to see on the video.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I went up to Seattle this morning and back (about 160 miles each way), and as I was leaving Seattle, had this happen, and yes, it was as close as it looked!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I motorcycle did that to me on Friday night.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I motorcycle did that to me on Friday night.


motorcycles do that here all the time - difference is one is 2-3x wider 🏍🚗


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I went up to Seattle this morning and back (about 160 miles each way), and as I was leaving Seattle, had this happen, and yes, it was as close as it looked!


@MelindaV,

WOW! I watched this vid (I'm not kidding) 3 or 4 times........even though I KNOW it's coming I STILL can't believe that car actually fit between that car on your left front quarter in the immediate adjacent lane and you. 
Unbelievable they attempted that move and so so glad YOU are ok and your 3 is safe and sound with no damage!
Good work on the followup and door knock!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> WOW! I watched this vid (I'm not kidding) 3 or 4 times........even though I KNOW it's coming I STILL can't believe that car actually fit between that car on your left front quarter in the immediate adjacent lane and you.
> Unbelievable they attempted that move and so so glad YOU are ok and your 3 is safe and sound with no damage!
> ...


I know! it was pretty crazy IRL too!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I know! it was pretty crazy IRL too!


Thankfully, TeslaCam doesn't include cabin audio.


----------



## rucnok2 (Nov 25, 2018)

Rich M said:


> 0:03 seconds, Autopilot: "Let's make a hard right into this pole!"
> 0:03.5 seconds, Me: "Oh no you don't!"
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the direct drive towards the sun is you cue to be "at the ready!"


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Dashcam video shows someone running a red light, and the transverse car proceeds to hit multiple cars...except the Tesla that brakes suspiciously hard and very nearly missing the incident.
People are saying 'it was the wiley driver's reaction speed'...
I don't think so. If they lifted their foot from the accelerator there would likely have been regen brake lights with light deceleration prior to the hard braking event...instead we see the lights come on the instant the hard braking event occurs.
...was this AEB or a good driver?
I wish the driver was able to comment (and maybe will).

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fT2753EgQ
```
 Trigger warning...does involve a crash.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow, that's some wreck. Just how good is emergency braking with cross traffic? (Tesla's first fatality in Florida involved cross traffic - an earlier MS on autopilot hitting a semi). The driver would have to have been riding the brake (not unheard of) in order to react that fast. Or maybe had checked the traffic in that direction (also not unheard of) and saw it coming in time to react. Either way, such suppositions are inconclusive without knowing what the car saw via the logs.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow, that was intense. I can't believe that car managed to roll that utility truck almost full over. It's cool that the Tesla driver pulled over. Probably to help or at least provide some dashcam footage.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The brake lights came on about halfway between 6 and 7 seconds. Looking at that frame closely, the first collision had already occurred. So it could be automated emergency braking; or it could be the driver reacting to the sound of the first crash being so close; or it could be the driver reacting to a proximity alert.

I’ve seen videos before (mostly Model S or Xj where that third one happens - the car gives an audible alert an instant before a crash happens very close by.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I've seen videos before (mostly Model S or Xj where that third one happens - the car gives an audible alert an instant before a crash happens very close by.


that could be. I've had a crash warning (the BEEPBEEPBEEPBEEP warning) while on the freeway, and a weird surface level 90° approaching on-ramp and the screen showed a car coming toward the freeway on the on-ramp (essentially surface street at that point) in RED with a trajectory aimed at my car.

Tesla engineers are smart.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> WOW! I watched this vid (I'm not kidding) 3 or 4 times........even though I KNOW it's coming I STILL can't believe that car actually fit between that car on your left front quarter in the immediate adjacent lane and you.


When I lived in Massachusetts, I had a friend who drove like that... WHEN I WAS IN MY CAR TRYING TO FOLLOW HIM SOMEWHERE!!


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

I got the 2019.5.4 update today with the new 3-camera TeslaCam capability, so I decided to put together a couple of short comparison clips of the TeslaCam against a $70 Aukey DR02 dashcam.

The TeslaCam with the new software records with the narrow-view front camera and the two fender-mounted side-rear looking cameras integrated to the turn signal repeaters. The recordings are saved as separate MP4 files of 1280x960 resolution at 36fps, one file for each camera per minute.

The Aukey records in 1920x1080 resolution at 30fps, one file per 10 minutes.

I have combined them together into two 4k videos that you can view here:

Daytime

Night time

Hot take: TeslaCam front view is fairly narrow, but the side-rear views are wide and cover a lot. Most accidents should be visible except ones where all the action is in the 8-11 o'clock or 1-4 o'clock direction. The image quality is compressed and blocky with terrible color during the day, but surprisingly good at night. License plates at close range are readable. I'll probably continue to run my Aukey dashcam as well, so I have a much wider angle front view captured as well.


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

Rich M said:


> 0:03 seconds, Autopilot: "Let's make a hard right into this pole!"
> 0:03.5 seconds, Me: "Oh no you don't!"


It might be interesting to see how far it goes, to a point, when traffic is minimal.
A few times, my car has tried to steer towards a median, but when I let it go a bit longer, it either "oh, ****!" and corrects itself quickly or gives up and beeps at me to take over.


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Thank God for ABS! It's hard to tell from this footage because at the point I'm braking there is nothing along side to see the amount of deceleration. However I was full on the ABS system and would of hit this guy if I didn't brake hard. Doesn't look like much but it was a hole different story inside the car.....


You need to send that to the police!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Burnchar said:


> You need to send that to the police!


Unfortunately it would be a waste of time, no way to identify the vehicle or driver. Even if they could they would not issue a civil traffic ticket based something like this video.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Oops! My lack of S.A.


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> Oops


Warning or ticket?


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Prkls said:


> Warning or ticket?


Just a warning.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Dogwhistle said:


> Oops! My lack of S.A.


Forgive my ignorance - S.A. ? All I can come up with is Side Airbags.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Forgive my ignorance - S.A. ? All I can come up with is Side Airbags.


I'm thinking Situational Awareness. Failure to note the local constabulary lurking on the side street and therefore making a more convincing stop at the stop sign before turning right. It was an impressive roll-through.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Forgive my ignorance - S.A. ? All I can come up with is Side Airbags.


Good lesson here for all us posters...When you use acronyms, make sure they are universally understood. Otherwise your post is a waste.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Good lesson here for all us posters...When you use acronyms, make sure they are universally understood. Otherwise your post is a waste.


What are you talking about? Clearly he was discussing his lack of Saudi Arabia!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Is this how Enhanced Summon is supposed to work?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

do you keep large magnets in your trash bin?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Is this how Enhanced Summon is supposed to work?


R2D2's long lost cousin.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I guess the semi had better things to do than let me over.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I guess the semi had better things to do than let me over.












Edit: To the semi... not to you @iChris93


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

around here, the semis are the ones you likely can always get a spot in front of!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> around here, the semis are the ones you likely can always get a spot in front of!


Yeah, I do not know what his problem was.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I like it how all the drivers in this video make it a point to use their turn signals.... they are the best drivers out there!
(Well.. the Lexus driver did have a signal on.. it just turned off when no longer needed.)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Similar to @iChris93 video earlier, I had this happen about 3 weeks back. I was on I35 SB coming out of OK almost to the Red River/TX border. I was letting the car drive and had been driving very good, probably 75 MPH, speed limit was 70. All of a sudden approaching another 18 wheeler, the guy decides to be a jack ass. If he hadn't used his blinker I'd say otherwise, but it seemed to be a very planned and deliberate move to do nothing more than cut me off. It's clear to see the only vehicle that is in front of him is the van, which also had just passed him and wasn't in his way. I took over and was surprised I wasn't cut off on the right after I decided to go around.






To be fair - and I wasn't a jack ass after going around - the next video from the Teslacam:


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What in the HELL was that? Ridiculous.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Similar to @iChris93 video earlier, I had this happen about 3 weeks back. I was on I35 SB coming out of OK almost to the Red River/TX border. I was letting the car drive and had been driving very good, probably 75 MPH, speed limit was 70. All of a sudden approaching another 18 wheeler, the guy decides to be a jack ass. If he hadn't used his blinker I'd say otherwise, but it seemed to be a very planned and deliberate move to do nothing more than cut me off. It's clear to see the only vehicle that is in front of him is the van, which also had just passed him and wasn't in his way. I took over and was surprised I wasn't cut off on the right after I decided to go around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the van was probably over-taking the semi for the second or third time and the previous times he got in front of the truck and slowed down. This time when the trucker realized he was doing it again, he said, "not again"! You will notice the van doesn't have much (if any) speed on the semi.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Confirmed: Autopilot does not detect flocks of turkeys.






(I tried editing in footage from the repeater cams so you can see some of the other turkey-mischief that was going on while I was stopped, but there was too much corruption.)


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> I think the van was probably over-taking the semi for the second or third time and the previous times he got in front of the truck and slowed down. This time when the trucker realized he was doing it again, he said, "not again"! You will notice the van doesn't have much (if any) speed on the semi.


Maybe, and he didn't really focus on the traffic behind him, but then again, he has to see this stuff ALLLLL the time, so I think it was intentional. Rich guy driving a Tesla, "I'll show him!" Hopefully he didn't kick up any rocks as he went into the edge of the lane.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> Similar to @iChris93 video earlier, I had this happen about 3 weeks back. I was on I35 SB coming out of OK almost to the Red River/TX border. I was letting the car drive and had been driving very good, probably 75 MPH, speed limit was 70. All of a sudden approaching another 18 wheeler, the guy decides to be a jack ass. If he hadn't used his blinker I'd say otherwise, but it seemed to be a very planned and deliberate move to do nothing more than cut me off. It's clear to see the only vehicle that is in front of him is the van, which also had just passed him and wasn't in his way. I took over and was surprised I wasn't cut off on the right after I decided to go around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you found the next Tesla Semi in testing, and it was just its NOA avoiding the right lane of the interchange as usual!



Bokonon said:


> Confirmed: Autopilot does not detect flocks of turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is going on, I also saw so many flocks of turkeys the last few days! Don't they know Thanksgiving is in November?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I think you found the next Tesla Semi in testing, and it was just its NOA avoiding the right lane of the interchange as usual!
> 
> What is going on, I also saw so many flocks of turkeys the last few days! Don't they know Thanksgiving is in November?


I showed the turkey cam video to my wife this morning. She was amused as yesterday she encountered a huge flock on our street. Yes there have been a lot of turkeys these days.


----------



## DvdRbrts (Feb 28, 2019)

Tesla Dashcam Catches Road Rage Incident


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

DvdRbrts said:


> Tesla Dashcam Catches Road Rage Incident


Maybe they felt you looked dehydrated? 😜


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

One video to make you upset:






...and another to make you feel good:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b6yzjn


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

DvdRbrts said:


> Tesla Dashcam Catches Road Rage Incident


----------



## DvdRbrts (Feb 28, 2019)

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 24127


I took a brief moment to explain to him that...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

And...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110328115077804032


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

coming home this afternoon, nice and sunny, just over 90F, slow traffic and a Honda Fit acting like this was a demolition derby race


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't you just love MeMeMe people?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> coming home this afternoon, nice and sunny, just over 90F, slow traffic and a Honda Fit acting like this was a demolition derby race


That is so un-Washingtonian.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

beastmode13 said:


> That is so un-Washingtonian.


well, it was in Portland, and someone with Oregon plates.... so you are right


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

While I disapprove of the driver's unsafe turns, I have to respect how well he pulled them off.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

The truck at the second roundabout honked


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> The truck at the second roundabout honked


It's not clear to me why the SUV pulled in front of the truck and caused him to hit his brakes (the truck had the right-of-way and shouldn't have had to yield).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> It's not clear to me why the SUV pulled in front of the truck and caused him to hit his brakes (the truck had the right-of-way and shouldn't have had to yield).


The truck shouldn't drive through the center of a roundabout. The SUV probably thought the truck was taking the roundabout properly.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> The truck shouldn't drive through the center of a roundabout. The SUV probably thought the truck was taking the roundabout properly.


Ohhh... totally missed that. Lol

We have only 2 in my area and one is new. It's an adventure every time I approach them...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Ohhh... totally missed that. Lol
> 
> We have only 2 in my area and one is new. It's an adventure every time I approach them...


Me thinks you have exceeded your new avatar allowance, sir!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Ohhh... totally missed that. Lol


Maybe it was clearer to me since I was driving (?)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Maybe it was clearer to me since I was driving (?)


Nah, I just rush watched the vid. I thought he had circled correctly...maybe cuz our whopping 2 roundies (yes I'm calling them that now for the first time and from here out) have a bunch of trees and growth in them.


FRC said:


> Me thinks you have exceeded your new avatar allowance, sir!


Get with the game my friend! Your F is boring! You visited the Tesla MECCA of Iowa and took pics, yet you F your way through these forums??
It represents the grade I give your avatar!!!*

*Just playing, I'm just hype we finally have an official club here. Meeting up tomorrow with some members! But they won't get to visit the Mecca**, our handshake remains sacred! 🤝

**ok, they might visit the Mecca


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Nah, I just rush watched the vid. I though he had circled correctly...maybe cuz our whopping 2 roundies (yes I'm calling them that now for the first time and from here out) have a bunch of trees and growth in them.
> 
> Get with the game my friend! Your F is boring! You visited the Tesla MECCA of Iowa and took pics, yet you F your way through these forums??
> It represents the grade I give your avatar!!!*
> ...


Better?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> The truck shouldn't drive through the center of a roundabout. The SUV probably thought the truck was taking the roundabout properly.


That's kind of a poor roundabout design. There should be something in the middle to prevent or at least discourage people from taking a shortcut.

Here's the roundabout near my house. In addition to the curbed green area at the center, it's got an elevated inner section (the red brick) so that long trailers can get through, but the change in elevation means that taking it won't be faster than going around properly.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's kind of a poor roundabout design. There should be something in the middle to prevent or at least discourage people from taking a shortcut.
> 
> Here's the roundabout near my house. In addition to the curbed green area at the center, it's got an elevated inner section (the red brick) so that long trailers can get through, but the change in elevation means that taking it won't be faster than going around properly.
> 
> View attachment 25970


That's how most are around here. Not sure why those two aren't like that.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> The truck shouldn't drive through the center of a roundabout. The SUV probably thought the truck was taking the roundabout properly.


I missed that on the first view also. And, yes, not a good design. It probably takes up less land (while still allowing large trucks to negotiate it). Even if short on right-of-way space, it would seem raising the center portion somewhat would discourage people from taking short-cuts.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> That's how most are around here. Not sure why those two aren't like that.


$$$$$


----------



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

That truck driver is an asshat. "I can drive wherever I want! Get out of my way, peasants!"


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Tom Hudson said:


> That truck driver is an asshat. "I can drive wherever I want! Get out of my way, peasants!"


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/654955d6-0164-43a8-b9a7-9f8ca51fe495


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

So glad that Tesla made Dashcam available. Now its easier to remove the they said / you said uncertainty for driving related incidents. Came in handy for me today, Thanks Elon!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

coolesnce said:


> So glad that Tesla made Dashcam available. Now its easier to remove the they said / you said uncertainty for driving related incidents. Came in handy for me today, Thanks Elon!


So what prompted all of the craziness? Did you get a good read on the tag and report?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

coolesnce said:


> So glad that Tesla made Dashcam available. Now its easier to remove the they said / you said uncertainty for driving related incidents. Came in handy for me today, Thanks Elon!


Wow, is this all the same idiot in a VW?

You should post these over at https://www.reddit.com/r/teslacam/


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Wow, is this all the same idiot in a VW?
> 
> You should post these over at https://www.reddit.com/r/teslacam/


Yes it is the same guy , happened all with in a 5-10 min window. Thanks for the link. I'll share over on on reddit as well as check out what interesting clips other owners have posted.


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

GDN said:


> So what prompted all of the craziness? Did you get a good read on the tag and report?


I guess the driver wasn't a fan of autopilot's distance it has while pacing the car in front of me lol. There is another clip that the repeater cameras caught where he almost rear ends me and lock ups his tires causing a cloud of white smoke. Not sure if that was him just being a distracted driver, or what. Yes, I called the police showed them the videos when they arrived and then sent the clips to them per their request. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

coolesnce said:


> I guess the driver wasn't a fan of autopilot's distance it has while pacing the car in front of me lol. There is another clip that the repeater cameras caught where he almost rear ends me and lock ups his tires causing a cloud of white smoke. Not sure if that was him just being a distracted driver, or what. Yes, I called the police showed them the videos when they arrived and then sent the clips to them per their request. I haven't heard back yet.


If anything ever comes of this, please update us!
Wow. Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> If anything ever comes of this, please update us!
> Wow. Sorry you had to deal with that.


Thank you, will do.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

No excuse for throwing things, but maybe he wouldn't have to pass you if you got out of the left lane...


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

casey morgan said:


> No excuse for throwing things, but maybe he wouldn't have to pass you if you got out of the left lane...


True but I was in a protected paid carpool lane going a bit faster than the flow of traffic. The guy shouldn't have been in the carpool lane as a solo ice car 😁


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

casey morgan said:


> No excuse for throwing things, but maybe he wouldn't have to pass you if you got out of the left lane...


There is absolutely no excusing that sort of illegal and dangerous driving, regardless of what @coolesnce may have been doing. Road Rage is dangerous and unacceptable no matter what.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

casey morgan said:


> No excuse for throwing things, but maybe he wouldn't have to pass you if you got out of the left lane...


That's a HOV lane, not a passing lane.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

OK. We don't have HOV lanes around here...


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's a HOV lane, not a passing lane.


I was in the HOV lane, the guy passed me on the shoulder.. Lol


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

coolesnce said:


> I was in the HOV lane, the guy passed me on the shoulder.. Lol


The funny thing is, after that potentially deadly pass, he immediately hit his brakes and caused you to slow down prematurely (due to slowing traffic ahead).

OK, so he "picked off" one car length in his effort to arrive a bit sooner. He literally risked others lives to get him 3 seconds closer to his arrival. In a lane that he wasn't legally allowed to drive in (and on the shoulder which is even more illegal).

I have seen an increasing amount of frustration exhibited on public roads in the last few years. I think a lot of it derives from a growing feeling that people are no longer in control of their lives which stems from a number of factors. Control is lost when people are so financially constrained that it's a challenge just to offer the basics for their families (shelter, transportation, utilities, food, healthcare, education, insurance, etc.). The cost of utilities and healthcare, in particular, has been rising due to corporate greed. More and more people wanting to maximize the profits any way they can. Energy traders gaming the system to push profits high at the expense of the consumer. Regulated utilities colluding with regulators who look the other way. Drug companies marking their products up 1500% with no corresponding rise in R&D, production or distribution costs. Health insurance companies who default to denying coverage unless challenged as a way to maximize profits. The economic strains are high. Some people deal with it in a rational manner by driving more sedately to conserve their families resources, others let the frustration come out by driving like madmen with no regard for efficiency. Economic strains also create more property crime which impacts everyone, but particularly the middle-class. The widening economic disparity between the people who do the work and the people who manage it all.

But the stresses and loss of control include non-economic factors also. I feel stressed when encountering law enforcement officers who have been trained to view everyone as a dangerous criminal. To view themselves as "being the law" rather than serving and protecting and enforcing the law. Cops who actually believe that any order that emanates from their lips must be a lawful order and a taser or their gun is the natural next step. Cops who tell citizens to stop video recording them while they carry out their public duties, even going to the extreme and slapping their cell phones out of their hands (apparently unaware that anyone can record a public official while carrying out their public duties as long as they are not hindering their ability to do so). Some of the stresses are sexist in nature. Men who believe it's the "man's job" to provide for their family but have wives who earn more. Some are racist in nature. Racists who feel stressed when they see a minority doing better than them or minorities who are often singled out for behavior that wouldn't draw a second glance if they were not a minority. It goes on an on. The bottom line is our society is increasingly unhealthy, unhappy and over-stressed and this increases the impulsiveness of drivers on the road. To fix the problems, we need more economic reward for working people, less "skimming"

In the meantime, the best defense against aggressive drivers is to be aware of your surroundings. I find AutoPilot to be a great tool for this. I use AutoPilot as a valuable driver's aid, not as a tool that can completely drive itself. This means I prevent it from doing things that can exacerbate the aggressiveness of problem drivers. This means being ready to step on the accelerator when necessary and to change lanes manually if the traffic is particularly tight. When navigating on AutoPilot, I will take over before it creates an awkward situation, not after. But the value of AutoPilot is it frees up the driver to stay even more aware of what more distant traffic is doing. When the driver is responsible for matching the speed of traffic immediately surrounding his/her car and staying centered in the lane, there is a tendency to ONLY focus on the close-in surroundings. AP frees up the driver to look further down the road, both fore and aft, to spot fast approaching cars from the rear or sudden slowdowns two or three (or more) cars ahead.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my office is in an area with quite a bit of foot traffic, and my parking space is on the edge of our parking lot, so on a normal day I get 5-15 Sentry alerts - most all from people walking by.

Today though, is the second day in a row that Portland has had various military ships arriving for fleet week, and today's arrival also included low elevation flyovers by (4) F15s.

here's the Blackvue clip from one of the flyovers. both the Teslacam and the Blackvue were triggered.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Today though, is the second day in a row that Portland has had various military ships arriving for fleet week, and today's arrival also included low elevation flyovers by (4) F15s.
> 
> here's the Blackvue clip from one of the flyovers. both the Teslacam and the Blackvue were triggered.


At the risk of being pedantic (and not having the benefit of actually seeing the aircraft), if it's fleet week, I doubt they were F15s since the Navy doesn't fly those. More likely EA-18 Growler Electronic Warfare aircraft based at Naval Air Station Whidby Island since since it looks kinda like an F15, and Whidby Island is relatively close (north of Seattle). Yeah, it's the same plane and base where a couple young aviators got in trouble for drawing a p3nis in the sky with their contrail a couple years ago.








Bad-ass, regardless. I do enjoy a good fly-over. I'll go back to my geek cave now.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nautilus said:


> At the risk of being pedantic (and not having the benefit of actually seeing the aircraft), if it's fleet week, I doubt they were F15s since the Navy doesn't fly those. More likely EA-18 Growler Electronic Warfare aircraft based at Naval Air Station Whidby Island since since it looks kinda like an F15, and Whidby Island is relatively close (north of Seattle). Yeah, it's the same plane and base where a couple young aviators got in trouble for drawing a p3nis in the sky with their contrail a couple years ago.
> View attachment 26667
> 
> Bad-ass, regardless. I do enjoy a good fly-over. I'll go back to my geek cave now.


they were from the Oregon National Guard - who files F-15Cs to be exact, not specificly aircraft that came along with the ships, but the local welcoming committee. The ships that are here are not aircraft carriers.

these are the same planes that a few months ago when a ground crewmember for Horizon took a plane from Seatac airport, they flew up to seattle (in approx 5 minutes) in an effort to corral the rouge plane (or shoot it down if it returned toward populated areas).


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> they were from the Oregon National Guard - who files F-15Cs to be exact, not specificly aircraft that came along with the ships, but the local welcoming committee.


Bugger. Zoomies always crashing the squid party. I'll be pouting in my geek cave if anyone needs me....


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> these are the same planes that a few months ago when a ground crewmember for Horizon took a plane from Seatac airport, they flew up to seattle (in approx 5 minutes) in an effort to corral the rouge plane (or shoot it down if it returned toward populated areas).


Sigh... you should have quit while you were ahead, D.B. Cooper.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Sigh... you should have quit while you were ahead, D.B. Cooper.


Whenever I go rogue, I ALWAYS apply a little rouge. It adds that extra element of excitement!


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

My failed attempt at avoiding a raccoon at night. Poor thing probably did not make it.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Ctesibios said:


> My failed attempt at avoiding a raccoon at night. Poor thing probably did not make it.


Boourns, poor little rocket. Did AP/collision avoidance kick in at all or was that human reaction?


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

Frully said:


> Boourns, poor little rocket. Did AP/collision avoidance kick in at all or was that human reaction?


No AP for me at this point in time. I heard nothing from the car's collision avoidance, it is turned on. I believe I could of avoided the collision if it hadn't turned around.


----------



## vkana (Nov 20, 2018)

I've posted this video of a collision that caught on my Model 3's TeslaCam was featured in Electrek.co 's post. 
Here's the article: https://electrek.co/2019/06/24/tesla-cameras-sentry-mode-crazy-videos/


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Good article, and good video. Welcome!

It's that classic problem, courtesy is nice, but it causes problems. Speed doesn't always cause problems, but relative speed does. The guy passing really didn't need to speed up as that lane is only to choose when to turn left. Likewise, popping out quickly into that lane is a terrible life choice. It was nice of everyone to let the turning car in...but we can see how that goes.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

While sitting in traffic attempting to merge onto the freeway after work tonight, I saw on the opposite side of the freeway what was either an attempt at road rage, or just an idiot.
When I saw the car with the flashers merging onto the on-coming side of the freeway, and appearing to be slowing down, I first assumed they were having car trouble and once on the freeway would pull over. but instead, they swerve into the travel lane - causing a car already in that lane to have to slow, THEN they move over again into the fast lane. all while still going significantly slower than the surrounding traffic.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

while at a light last Friday, this man crossed in front of me, admiring the car 
(in a neighborhood where you can walk 6 blocks and see 10 Teslas, so hardly a rare sight)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

does nobody else post odd TeslaCam videos any more besides me? 

check out the motorcycle that blew past this afternoon (FYI I, and the adjacent car were going about 57 or 58 (in a 55MPH) any guesses at the motorcycle's speed?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> does nobody else post odd TeslaCam videos any more besides me?


I get my daily fill in r/teslacam and r/idiotsincars ... I can never look away!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TeslaCam made the local news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157129841969442821
https://www.kptv.com/news/caught-on...cle_b95c9c52-b4e2-11e9-bc31-1b7d402f1ade.html


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

While coal rollers are not unusual around here, this was the most upscale one I've seen. The passengers waved at me, then the driver blew smoke as they passed me. I've seen this too many times to be bothered by it, so just ignored them.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

sduck said:


> While coal rollers are not unusual around here, this was the most upscale one I've seen. The passengers waved at me, then the driver blew smoke as they passed me. I've seen this too many times to be bothered by it, so just ignored them.


Impressive 🙄


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Those are some rich ********. Just what does it cost to have a 3rd row added to your truck to haul all your brood around.


----------



## dreab (Sep 30, 2018)

Driving i-25 in Wyoming going South. Speed 85'ish (in the slow lane), running in autopilot, hands not really on the wheel. The view ur seeing is the drivers side rear.

The last truck in a line of cars passing me blew a tire right next to me(you can see the tire fragments). His spinning truck came within a couple inches of my front and rear clip. Auto pilot did all the evading, it sped up and move away before I even got my hands on the wheel.

Whew.... Thanks Elon & team!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

That was like an inch, maybe less!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wow, very impressive!!
This is a good candidate to post over at https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaCam/


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Is it known that Autopilot will actually accelerate in order to avoid a side collision? I’d never heard/read that before.


----------



## dreab (Sep 30, 2018)

jsmay311 said:


> Is it known that Autopilot will actually accelerate in order to avoid a side collision? I'd never heard/read that before.


Actually I'm not sure either , it all happened really fast but I know if it didn't he would have hit me. I don't recall pressing the peddle, but the car did slow on its own to the set cruise speed after the incident.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a guy coming toward me and falling asleep and crossing over my lane and knocking out a fire hydrant.
Just watch the center and right panes.
The water goes sky high. Impressive.
I stopped and let the police office upload the video. He was very grateful. Should save him a lot of documentation.


----------



## HrdTsk (Jan 17, 2018)

I have Tesla M3 camera footage of an Autopilot error which would have caused an accident without driver intervention. How best to post this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

HrdTsk said:


> I have Tesla M3 camera footage of an Autopilot error which would have caused an accident without driver intervention. How best to post this?


Upload the video to YouTube.

Then paste a plain-old link to the YouTube video in a post here.
The forum will automatically convert YouTube links to a YouTube embedded video in the post.


----------



## HrdTsk (Jan 17, 2018)

M3 traveling in right lane with autopilot on & stopped at red light; intersection is wide and veers to the left. Light turns green, M3 starts in right lane and tries to enter the left lane at opposite side of the intersection. No turn signal activated and no take over now warning was activated. M3 would have hit the car to the left without driver intervention.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

That's why it is not yet approved for city streets...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jsmay311 said:


>


Your videos are marked as "private", so only you can see them currently.
Please go into YouTube and change them to be public.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Tesla almost took out my Tesla!!!!!!...............


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

dreab said:


> Driving i-25 in Wyoming going South. Speed 85'ish (in the slow lane), running in autopilot, hands not really on the wheel. The view ur seeing is the drivers side rear.
> 
> The last truck in a line of cars passing me blew a tire right next to me(you can see the tire fragments). His spinning truck came within a couple inches of my front and rear clip. Auto pilot did all the evading, it sped up and move away before I even got my hands on the wheel.
> 
> Whew.... Thanks Elon & team!


I was just trying to find the full discussion about the quoted post in its own original thread only to find that it'd been merged into this thread.

So who's the genius who thinks bundling all threads that feature a dashcam video into a single mega thread is a good idea??? As if every dashcam video is going to feature the same content and prompt similar discussions of the same issues. Really??? SMH.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

HrdTsk said:


> M3 traveling in right lane with autopilot on & stopped at red light; intersection is wide and veers to the left. Light turns green, M3 starts in right lane and tries to enter the left lane at opposite side of the intersection. No turn signal activated and no take over now warning was activated. M3 would have hit the car to the left without driver intervention.


When you activated the Autosteer feature, the following acceptance message was displayed.
As @Mr. Spacely said, you were attempting to use it in a situation that it cannot (yet) handle.


----------



## HrdTsk (Jan 17, 2018)

Revised video access.


----------



## Alan K. Chan (Jun 24, 2017)

I parked my Tesla Model 3 in a parking garage to charge at the local mall with ClipperCreek J1772 chargers and this random [removed race] dude just unplugs my car and takes off. What the hell? Why do people do this? I don't get it. I got a notification on my phone right away that charging was interrupted. It wasn't a problem as I walked back to my car and plugged it back in but it's just rude. At least plug me back in instead of just leaving it resting on top of the cable holder. These people must know they're on camera with Sentry mode.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Alan K. Chan said:


> I parked my Tesla Model 3 in a parking garage to charge at the local mall with ClipperCreek J1772 chargers and this random [removed race] dude just unplugs my car and takes off. What the hell? Why do people do this? I don't get it. I got a notification on my phone right away that charging was interrupted. It wasn't a problem as I walked back to my car and plugged it back in but it's just rude. At least plug me back in instead of just leaving it resting on top of the cable holder. These people must know they're on camera with Sentry mode.


How is this possible? I thought the cable locked in the charge port...?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gabzqc said:


> How is this possible? I thought the cable locked in the charge port...?


In this case, he was most likely at a J1772 L2 charging station. So he would have been using his J1772 adapter. In that case, the car locks onto the J1772 adapter, so the adapter would have remained in the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Based on how the person is looking at their car then the Tesla as they walk up, I am guessing they previously had been plugged in, someone unplugged them while they were gone, they were assuming it was the Tesla plugged in across from them and figured it was a little payback, assuming that is who unplugged them


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Based on how the person is looking at their car then the Tesla as they walk up, I am guessing they previously had been plugged in, someone unplugged them while they were gone, they were assuming it was the Tesla plugged in across from them and figured it was a little payback, assuming that is who unplugged them


That's a very astute observation...I had a very similar take based on his body language. He doesn't look like "I'm gonna get this random guy"...he really does have a confused, "what the heck?" look about him at first, then looks to get mad like he made a determination that you unplugged his car and plugged your car in. (Not saying you did this at all!) His lingering and looking around doesn't look malicious...it looks like he's deducing the situation, and coming to an assumption, though incorrect, that you "stole" his plug.


----------



## Alan K. Chan (Jun 24, 2017)

Gabzqc said:


> How is this possible? I thought the cable locked in the charge port...?


For non-Tesla chargers, specifically J1772 equipped charging stations, you need at $60 third-party accessory:

https://evannex.com/products/capturepro-charging-lock-for-tesla-model-3


----------



## Alan K. Chan (Jun 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Based on how the person is looking at their car then the Tesla as they walk up, I am guessing they previously had been plugged in, someone unplugged them while they were gone, they were assuming it was the Tesla plugged in across from them and figured it was a little payback, assuming that is who unplugged them


Maybe. He would have been on the wrong side of the aisle though. His side of the aisle wasn't marked for EV charging. Only the side of the parking aisle my car was had 8 parking stalls painted for EV's and the chargers are on my side of the columns. If your guess as to what happened was the case is true, it would have been the previous vehicle charging before me. I pulled in after waiting for someone else to pull out of an EV stall. I can't even tell if his car was even an EV. Maybe a Chevy? Either way, he didn't bother relatching the handle back in the handle holder like everyone else. He just left it sitting on top of the cable organizer. I thought it was a non-EV owner until I looked at the video but I guess it was just a weird circumstance at a busy time (just after lunchtime)? I would never unplug someone maliciously so that I could charge. I wouldn't touch someone else's car but that's just me.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Close call on my way in this morning.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Close call on my way in this morning.


Woah. Were you using autopilot or did you swerve manually?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vin said:


> Woah. Were you using autopilot or did you swerve manually?


I had AP on initially but took over pretty quickly and swerved manually. I didn't want to wait and see what would happen.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I had AP on initially but took over pretty quickly and swerved manually. I didn't want to wait and see what would happen.


Yeah, it seems like that was the right thing to do and how we are supposed to use AP at the moment, as an assist while being aware enough to take over instantly. Teslas are so great at being able to control and maneuver manually that I'm sure it helped a lot in this situation and many others.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vin said:


> Yeah, it seems like that was the right thing to do and how we are supposed to use AP at the moment, as an assist while being aware enough to take over instantly. Teslas are so great at being able to control and maneuver manually that I'm sure it helped a lot in this situation and many others.


Definitely and with AP doing most of the work I could keep a keen eye on the lane next to me allowing me to react quickly.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Coming home the other day, the car right in front of me pulled forward to see about turning on red, however the light going the opposite way was turning red as you can clearly see the stop light change in the background... yet this biker felt like somehow his right of passage was infringed and decided to not only STILL run the red light, but not use the crossing lane, AND hit the car he felt blocked him. Unreal...

Even if the guy _could_ have made the light, don't road rage and HIT someone's car.


----------



## slave0418 (Aug 4, 2019)

Florida Driving Style


----------



## scamp333 (Aug 3, 2019)

There area bunch of idiots out there.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

coming home tonight saw a really bad driver make a couple bad decisions that landed him up an embankment
1) he had his turn signal on to get into the exit lane since prior to passing me
2) plenty of room & time to get in the exit lane ahead of me
3) chose to wait and pass the car ahead of me in the gusset
4) overcorrected and went partially sideways up an embankment - bouncing off the concrete barricade at the top






also looked like they still had the dealer advertisement in the license plate frame, so looks like they will be back to pick up another used car from them tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> coming home tonight saw a really bad driver make a couple bad decisions that landed him up an embankment
> 1) he had his turn signal on to get into the exit lane since prior to passing me
> 2) plenty of room & time to get in the exit lane ahead of me
> 3) chose to wait and pass the car ahead of me in the gusset
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> coming home tonight saw a really bad driver make a couple bad decisions that landed him up an embankment


Looks like he was trying to accelerate even more while in the turn, causing the car to understeer and go off the road.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Looks like he was trying to accelerate even more while in the turn, causing the car to understeer and go off the road.


That is close to, if not _the_, nicest way to say "what a dumbass" that I've ever read.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> That is close to, if not _the_, nicest way to say "what a dumbass" that I've ever read.


Yep.

You should only ask your tires to do one thing at a time. If you're taking a turn at the limit of adhesion, you don't try to also ask the tires to accelerate.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Looks like he was trying to accelerate even more while in the turn, causing the car to understeer and go off the road.


and it doesn't help that this exit (interchange onto another freeway) is nearly a 90 degree turn with very little banking if any. In other words, when taking it 'normally', it is not a comfortable curve, even at slower speeds.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@MelindaV your video is featured on InsideEVs LINK


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> @MelindaV your video is featured on InsideEVs LINK


@garsh pointed that out to me. Amazing how so little an article can be written from.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Fellow just below through stop sign at full speed right in my path. Never even looked left at me and my horn was loud and clear


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Fellow just below through stop sign at full speed right in my path. Never even looked left at me and my horn was loud and clear


'full speed' appears to have been 5-10 MPH, and he did speed up (probably when you honked). 
People do dumb things. be glad you weren't closer to him doing something dumb.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Road debris takes flight and strikes my beloved M3. Only 1 second from going airborne to it hitting the car. Very sad day. 😢


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> Road debris takes flight and strikes my beloved M3. Only 1 second from going airborne to it hitting the car. Very sad day. 😢
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch - happens so fast. Definitely left a mark. Sorry about that man.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Damn, that sucks. So common here in houston. This morning there was a freaking dishwasher, in crate, in the middle of 249!

Personally, I have been hit by a road gator (tire tread) in my Lexus, and something else in the Model 3 (was like a couch cushion or something odd). And of course, the rock from the concrete truck that got me the other week and broke my windshield in TWO places. But the amount of debris on the roads here is astounding. People need to secure their crap in the back of their trucks before driving.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

YES! Agreed. Think maybe it's worse here because of the sheer percentage of pickup trucks to regular vehicles? I hadn't thought of it before, but maybe that makes sense. In my recent incident (in that video) I think it actually looks like something that _fell off _the bottom of a vehicle. Not sure though.

Happy to meet another Houstonian. I used to live in the Woodlands. Cypress now. Maybe I'll see you at one of the meetups.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Over a year since anyone has posted here!

Yesterday, a tire on a camper blew out in front of me. Luckily it was a small tire so I think it went under the car without damaging anything.


----------

